# shallow creek suckers



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

where i live there is a small creek that runs through and there are suckers anywhere from 3" to 7",i dont have a net to catch them and i have no clue what to put on a hook to catch them,i can see through the water all the way to the bottom so theyre easy to find.does anyone know what i could use to catch then on a hook?or any other way?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

a hunk of worm. or u can snag them


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

bread works


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Better yet, man PM me where the creek is & I'll throw the net on my way through there Friday evening! (I could really do this if you wanted me to. I should be rolling through your area around 6pm)


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Small suckers are near impossible to catch on a hook. You best bet would be to go to wal-mart or a bait shop and buy a $20 cast net (5' with 3/8" holes.) Practice throwing it in your front/back yard until you can get it to open regularly. Then go to the creek and clean up on some awesome bait. When we flathead fish, which is rare anymore, we always fish suckers. They seem to stay alive very long and kick like crazy on the hook. They are our #1 preferred bait for flatheads on the Scioto. The smaller 3-4" suckers are awesome for channel cats, smallies, saugeye/walleye, etc. I usually dont keep anything over 10-12" for bait though. Sometimes bigger is better but not always.

Jake


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I catch them with a single kernal of sweet corn and a #6 or #8 hook. If you have a minnow trap a smashed piece of bread works too.


----------

